# Favorite spice or herb?



## Milan

if you can only pick one, what is your favorite spice/herb?    mine is saffron.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Tough choice.  I think mine would be corriander.


----------



## CraigC

Capt Lightning said:


> Tough choice.  I think mine would be corriander.



Then you have two in one, the fresh (cilantro) and the seeds (coriander).

IMO, you can't narrow down  a favorite, because so many work well in combo.


----------



## GotGarlic

CraigC said:


> IMO, you can't narrow down  a favorite, because so many work well in combo.



Agreed. I have around a hundred herbs, spices and blends in my cabinets. I couldn't possibly pick a single one. 

Here are a couple similar discussions we have had:

- http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f132/your-top-5-spices-83477.html

- http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f132/what-are-your-favorite-herbs-and-spices-61678.html


----------



## Cheryl J

I have a ton also - there's no way I could pick just one!


----------



## rodentraiser

This one's easy - salt. 

Wait...salt is a spice, isn't it?


----------



## GotGarlic

rodentraiser said:


> This one's easy - salt.
> 
> Wait...salt is a spice, isn't it?



No, it's a mineral. It's the only rock people eat


----------



## Lance Bushrod

Paprika


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> No, it's a mineral. It's the only rock people eat


Well, unless you forget to sort through your bag of beans before using them...

Himself asked me one time why I bother doing that. A minute later, I was able to produce not only a tiny stone (that would have felt like a boulder had he bitten into it) but a teeny bit of a soil clump. So nice of those beans to provide a visual.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> Well, unless you forget to sort through your bag of beans before using them...
> 
> Himself asked me one time why I bother doing that. A minute later, I was able to produce not only a tiny stone (that would have felt like a boulder had he bitten into it) but a teeny bit of a soil clump. So nice of those beans to provide a visual.



All riiiiiight. It's the only rock people eat *deliberately*


----------



## rodentraiser

GotGarlic said:


> No, it's a mineral. It's the only rock people eat



I knew I should have taken that geology class.

OK, then, I will put my vote in for parsley, which I throw into everything, even over scrambled eggs. Basil would run a close second.

Actually, dried chives would be my favorite because I'd put it in everything over parsley, but have you seen the prices on dried chives?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*rr*, I don't know what the price is at the grocery store. When I start running low, I try to find a way to either get to Penzeys or look for free shipping no matter how small the order. I get them by the bag - $4.29 for a 3/4 cup bag. And that bag lasts me a goodly amount of time.

*Penzeys Chives*


----------



## RPCookin

I admit to being particularly fond of rosemary and thyme.  I have a rosemary shrub in the window behind me here in my study that I nurse through the winter until I can put it back out on the front porch for the summer.  I have a basil plant there too, so I get a couple of fresh herbs year round.  

As a gardener I'm more akin to the Grim Reaper, but these I seem to be able to grow without killing them.


----------



## Zhizara

I'd have to say thyme with a close second of dill.


----------



## GotGarlic

I like each of my fresh herbs as I brush by them while weeding. In the garden, I have parsley, sage, rosemary and thyme (hummed to the tune from Scarborough Fair), as well as bay laurel, lemon balm and mint. My chives died last year, so I'll replace them when I get my annual basil. I'm going to get some cilantro and dill tomorrow. I love spring!


----------



## Andy M.

GotGarlic said:


> I like each of my fresh herbs as I brush by them while weeding. In the garden, I have parsley, sage, rosemary and thyme (hummed to the tune from Scarborough Fair), as well as bay laurel, lemon balm and mint. My chives died last year, so I'll replace them when I get my annual basil. I'm going to get some cilantro and dill tomorrow. I love spring!



Humbug!  We're due for a snow storm overnight into Monday.


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> Humbug!  We're due for a snow storm overnight into Monday.



You just nailed the reason we did not move back to Michigan after DH got out of the Navy


----------



## Kayelle

I wonder why nobody mentioned garlic? I couldn't cook without it.


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> I wonder why nobody mentioned garlic? I couldn't cook without it.



I think because most people don't want to pick just one


----------



## Vanitas

Basil, for sure!! No matter the size of my spice collection, I almost always reach for the basil to start with. Garlic would definitely be a close second though. They both go with pretty much everything!


----------



## rodentraiser

Cooking Goddess said:


> *rr*, I don't know what the price is at the grocery store. When I start running low, I try to find a way to either get to Penzeys or look for free shipping no matter how small the order. I get them by the bag - $4.29 for a 3/4 cup bag. And that bag lasts me a goodly amount of time.
> 
> *Penzeys Chives*



I will definitely have to look into that. I seriously couldn't deal with shelling out $8 for a little jar of chives that I'd use up in a month. Thank you!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*rr*, if you sign up for their emails, you get a notice whenever they have free shipping or some other special. And they give away a spice or two practically every month. They do, however, seem to send out a lot of emails.  I'll put up with that because FREE is good!


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> *rr*, if you sign up for their emails, you get a notice whenever they have free shipping or some other special. And they give away a spice or two practically every month. They do, however, seem to send out a lot of emails.  I'll put up with that because FREE is good!



They always offer free shipping on an order of at least $29.95, but sometimes they lower it to $20, which is promoted in the emails. A couple weeks ago, I ordered more mustard seeds (brown and yellow) for making homemade mustard, along with sate seasoning to bring the total to just over $20. 

Their special offer was two small jars of Pie Spice for a minimum $5 purchase, plus they included a sample of Pasta Sprinkle, and I got free shipping. Six items for a total of just under $23 (including tax)


----------



## Kayelle

I like this place because *all *orders ship free, and they include a freebie with every order. 

Chives - Also Known As Allium Schoenoprasum - My Spice Sage


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I always seem to be buying Cumin...that must be my favorite.

I found great prices on spices at Jet.com...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

My favorite herb, by far, is Alpert


----------



## medtran49

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I always seem to be buying Cumin...that must be my favorite.
> 
> I found great prices on spices at Jet.com...


 
If you have any asian markets near you, they usually have bags of cumin seed in pretty good size quantities at a pretty decent price (at least the ones around here)...


----------



## blissful

I've an abundance of garlic, dried, chopped/olive oil frozen, fresh.......chives are coming up in the pots out back just now.
I chop handfuls of chives and throw them in the freezer to use over winter. (green goddess dressing last week)

My favorite herb is thyme, in soups and stews (as we come out of winter).


----------



## roadfix

Black Pepper


----------



## Kayelle

medtran49 said:


> If you have any asian markets near you, they usually have bags of cumin seed in pretty good size quantities at a pretty decent price (at least the ones around here)...



Here too Med. Our Mexican market has a whole rack of spices in cellophane packages, each just over a dollar. I most often buy Mexican Oregano, ground cumin, and otherwise very expensive sesame seeds there.


----------



## Andy M.

Indian markets are another great source for inexpensive spices.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

medtran49 said:


> If you have any asian markets near you, they usually have bags of cumin seed in pretty good size quantities at a pretty decent price (at least the ones around here)...



Next time my parents go to Denver, I'm hitching a ride, there is a big Asian market there.  And I don't drive in Denver...


----------



## Addie

Garlic for sure. I prefer fresh, but Pirate bought a large jar of ready diced garlic in a jar of water. I will use it, but I am not happy about this. 

I also buy a mixture of Italian herbs. Rosemary, thyme, oregano, etc. The store I buy it from has the mixture made up exclusively for the store and it has the name of the store on it. I find that it has a good balance. There is no one herb that is over powering the others. 

Other than that, it is mostly freshly ground Sea Salt and freshly ground Pepper. I have found that there is a difference in the strength of flavor with the Sea Salt. I have to make sure it has no iodine. I have a thyroid problem and I take meds for it. Doctor's orders. No iodine.


----------



## Cheryl J

roadfix said:


> Black Pepper


 
That one is VERY high on my list of must haves too, RF.  I love fresh cracked pepper and start to panic when I see I'm getting low on peppercorns.


----------



## RPCookin

Addie said:


> Garlic for sure. I prefer fresh, but Pirate bought a large jar of ready diced garlic in a jar of water. I will use it, but I am not happy about this.



I have found it necessary to use minced garlic from a jar most of the time.  Our only ready source of bulk garlic is Walmart, and their offering is terrible.  Most of the time I can dig though the box and not find a single bulb that is whole, and many have rotten cloves.  Half the time it's old enough that it starts sprouting before we've had it for a week.  We got better raw garlic on our little island in the Bahamas than we get here.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cheryl J said:


> That one is VERY high on my list of must haves too, RF.  I love fresh cracked pepper and start to panic when I see I'm getting low on peppercorns.



I bought this in November 2014 and still have plenty: Amazon.com : Badia Gourmet Peppercorn Blend, 16-ounces : Grocery & Gourmet Food

I'm pretty loyal to Penzeys, but I a few things are outrageously expensive, including the peppercorns and the vanilla extract. I make my own extract.


----------



## Addie

RPCookin said:


> I have found it necessary to use minced garlic from a jar most of the time.  Our only ready source of bulk garlic is Walmart, and their offering is terrible.  Most of the time I can dig though the box and not find a single bulb that is whole, and many have rotten cloves.  Half the time it's old enough that it starts sprouting before we've had it for a week.  We got better raw garlic on our little island in the Bahamas than we get here.



I have never used it before, so I am somewhat a little apprehensive about it. Have you ever had a problem with the jar of garlic? I am not one for the harshness of raw garlic. I wanted to use it in the mashed potatoes I made last week. But wasn't sure on how to use the garlic in the jar. I do know I wanted it cooked at least somewhat, but how? In the oven? Would it dry out enough Sautee it first? Again the water problem. So far I have only used it for meat.


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> I have never used it before, so I am somewhat a little apprehensive about it. Have you ever had a problem with the jar of garlic? I am not one for the harshness of raw garlic. I wanted to use it in the mashed potatoes I made last week. But wasn't sure on how to use the garlic in the jar. I do know I wanted it cooked at least somewhat, but how? In the oven? Would it dry out enough Sautee it first? Again the water problem. So far I have only used it for meat.



Addie, next time, get the minced garlic in oil.  The garlic in water will spatter when you add it to a hot pan with oil to cook it with some onion, etc.


----------



## RPCookin

Addie said:


> I have never used it before, so I am somewhat a little apprehensive about it. Have you ever had a problem with the jar of garlic? I am not one for the harshness of raw garlic. I wanted to use it in the mashed potatoes I made last week. But wasn't sure on how to use the garlic in the jar. I do know I wanted it cooked at least somewhat, but how? In the oven? Would it dry out enough Sautee it first? Again the water problem. So far I have only used it for meat.



I use it just as I would if I'd chopped it fresh.  Just the other day I added it to some mushrooms that I was sautéing with no problems.  What little water was with it cooked away quickly.


----------



## Addie

RPCookin said:


> I use it just as I would if I'd chopped it fresh.  Just the other day I added it to some mushrooms that I was sautéing with no problems.  What little water was with it cooked away quickly.



Thanks RP. I have a child's play strainer. (my kitchen helper grandchild) I could put the garlic in that to drain before I add it to the pan.


----------



## Cheryl J

GotGarlic said:


> I bought this in November 2014 and still have plenty: Amazon.com : Badia Gourmet Peppercorn Blend, 16-ounces : Grocery & Gourmet Food
> 
> I'm pretty loyal to Penzeys, but I a few things are outrageously expensive, including the peppercorns and the vanilla extract. I make my own extract.


 
Thanks for the link, GG.  I've been wanting to try the peppercorn blends, and that sure is a much better price than Penzeys.


----------



## Kayelle

Cheryl J said:


> Thanks for the link, GG.  I've been wanting to try the peppercorn blends, and that sure is a much better price than Penzeys.



Next time you're at Trader Joe's, check out the rainbow pepper in the grinder. Excellent, in a reusable grinder for $2.00


----------



## Aunt Bea

Kayelle said:


> Next time you're at Trader Joe's, check out the rainbow pepper in the grinder. Excellent, in a reusable grinder for $2.00



I second that!

Also try mixing a few allspice berries with your regular black peppercorns and grinding them together.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> I second that!
> 
> Also try mixing a few allspice berries with your regular black peppercorns and grinding them together.



I put whole coriander in my peppercorn blend...YUM!


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I put whole coriander in my peppercorn blend...YUM!



That's an interesting idea.


----------



## msmofet

Kayelle said:


> I like this place because *all *orders ship free, and they include a freebie with every order.
> 
> Chives - Also Known As Allium Schoenoprasum - My Spice Sage


 

I LOVE Spice Sage!!



GotGarlic said:


> I bought this in November 2014 and still have plenty: Amazon.com : Badia Gourmet Peppercorn Blend, 16-ounces : Grocery & Gourmet Food
> 
> I'm pretty loyal to Penzeys, but I a few things are outrageously expensive, including the peppercorns and the vanilla extract. I make my own extract.


 

LOL I bought the exact bottle from Amazon in February 2014.


----------



## rodentraiser

Addie said:


> Other than that, it is mostly freshly ground Sea Salt and freshly ground Pepper. I have found that there is a difference in the strength of flavor with the Sea Salt. I have to make sure it has no iodine. I have a thyroid problem and I take meds for it. Doctor's orders. No iodine.



That's interesting. When I was taking a chemistry class, I had to recreate an experiment at home and had to buy salt with no added iodine to complete it. I decided to just keep using the salt and after a while, I began to have just a terrible problem with over sweating to the point where I finally made a doctor's appointment for it. I got the I-don't-know-there's-nothing-wrong spiel, but the doctor had mentioned diet and so on the way home, I remembered the salt. I went to the store and got the iodized salt and in just a couple days, my sweating problem disappeared. To everyone's relief!

Oh, by the way, I've been getting McCormick's minced garlic in a jar for almost a year and a half and I've never had a problem with it. It's easy to add to dishes needing garlic but I'm ashamed to say I just guesstimate how much to put in when the recipe calls for a minced garlic. I go through maybe a jar every month, month and a half. It keeps very well in the fridge after it's opened.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Addie, next time, get the minced garlic in oil.  The garlic in water will spatter when you add it to a hot pan with oil to cook it with some onion, etc.



You know Andy, I usually chop or slice a whole head of garlic and put it in olive oil. It only sits in the oil for no longer than a week or two and then it is time to do the next head. We use a lot of garlic in this house. And I do keep it in the fridge. But I haven't been doing it lately and Pirate decided to save me some work. So he bought the jar.


----------



## GotGarlic

rodentraiser said:


> Oh, by the way, I've been getting McCormick's minced garlic in a jar for almost a year and a half and I've never had a problem with it. It's easy to add to dishes needing garlic but I'm ashamed to say I just guesstimate how much to put in when the recipe calls for a minced garlic. I go through maybe a jar every month, month and a half. It keeps very well in the fridge after it's opened.



The rule of thumb is that one clove is about a teaspoon minced.


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> You know Andy, I usually chop or slice a whole head of garlic and put it in olive oil. It only sits in the oil for no longer than a week or two and then it is time to do the next head. We use a lot of garlic in this house. And I do keep it in the fridge. But I haven't been doing it lately and Pirate decided to save me some work. So he bought the jar.




Addie, you have to be careful with storing garlic in oil. It's a great place to grow botulism!  I'd stick with the store bought stuff.


----------



## Kayelle

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I put whole coriander in my peppercorn blend...YUM!



I keep whole coriander in one of my empty TJ's griners, and also another with Porcini mushrooms.


----------



## rodentraiser

GotGarlic said:


> The rule of thumb is that one clove is about a teaspoon minced.



Really? Then I've been putting in way less garlic than I thought. Hey! That means I can start adding more garlic! Yes!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kayelle said:


> I keep whole coriander in one of my empty TJ's griners, and also another with Porcini mushrooms.



I had to make Mom a batch of my peppercorn blend...after she used mine she just had to have it for her eggs.

I have porcini in a grinder, too...I'm sure I got the idea from you.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Addie, you have to be careful with storing garlic in oil. It's a great place to grow botulism!  I'd stick with the store bought stuff.



Andy, I use garlic up so fast that it doesn't have a chance to grow anything. I must use a whole bulb a week at least. And I keep it in the coldest  part of my fridge.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> Andy, I use garlic up so fast that it doesn't have a chance to grow anything. I must use a whole bulb a week at least. And I keep it in the coldest  part of my fridge.





Addie said:


> You know Andy, I usually chop or slice a whole head of garlic and put it in olive oil. It only sits in the oil for no longer than a week or two and then it is time to do the next head. We use a lot of garlic in this house. And I do keep it in the fridge. But I haven't been doing it lately and Pirate decided to save me some work. So he bought the jar.



A week is too long. Two weeks is way too long.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Well, *Addie*, if we don't see you showing up on DC anymore, I guess we'll just figure that the garlic got ya. 

Addie, I think you should just use that jarred garlic and thank Pirate for possibly saving your life.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> Next time you're at Trader Joe's, check out the rainbow pepper in the grinder. Excellent, in a reusable grinder for $2.00


 
I'll definitely do that.  Added to my ever-growing list!  Thanks, Kay.


I also like the ideas of the additives to ground pepper that some of you mentioned.  I need to check out the dried porcini - sounds like something I would love.


----------



## CraigC

Cheryl J said:


> I'll definitely do that.  Added to my ever-growing list!  Thanks, Kay.
> 
> 
> I also like the ideas of the additives to ground pepper that some of you mentioned.  I need to check out the dried porcini - sounds like something I would love.



Ground, dried porcini adds that extra kick to many dishes, especially those focused on mushrooms.


----------



## msmofet

I ground a package of dried porcini to powder in my mini food processor. I keep it in a Tupperware midge stored in the fridge. I use a pinch or two in anything I want to kick up or enhance. Like in pilaf, mushroom soup, and meat loaf. So many more dishes also. Ground last a long time also.


----------



## Vanitas

How yummy - dried, ground porcini mushrooms! I'm definitely going to be giving that a try!!


----------



## CrazyCatLady

Favorite spice or herb?

I have to choose? Mercy!

I do have a pepper grinder that I throw in pepper corns, garlic powder, sage, rosemary, oregano, sea salt, basil, and paprika.

I shake it up really well, and use it for seasoning fish and chicken.

Garlic has to be my favorite!

Until bacon becomes a spice or herb.....


----------



## Addie

CrazyCatLady said:


> Favorite spice or herb?
> 
> I have to choose? Mercy!
> 
> I do have a pepper grinder that I throw in pepper corns, garlic powder, sage, rosemary, oregano, sea salt, basil, and paprika.
> 
> I shake it up really well, and use it for seasoning fish and chicken.
> 
> Garlic has to be my favorite!
> 
> Until bacon becomes a spice or herb.....



What a great idea. You are going to put those seasonings on the food anyway. So why not do it all at once. I have two separate grinders for sea salt and peppercorns. I will have to adjust the grind though. I have it on course for the pepper and fine for the salt. In the middle from now on.


----------



## msmofet

CrazyCatLady said:


> Favorite spice or herb?
> 
> I have to choose? Mercy!
> 
> I do have a pepper grinder that I throw in pepper corns, garlic powder, sage, rosemary, oregano, sea salt, basil, and paprika.
> 
> I shake it up really well, and use it for seasoning fish and chicken.
> 
> Garlic has to be my favorite!
> 
> Until bacon becomes a spice or herb.....


Have you tried bacon salt?


----------



## taxlady

medtran49 said:


> If you have any asian markets near you, they usually have bags of cumin seed in pretty good size quantities at a pretty decent price (at least the ones around here)...


Same here. Startlingly good price.


----------



## Milan

Cumin here.  SAffron would be next.


----------



## Milan

CrazyCatLady said:


> Favorite spice or herb?
> 
> I have to choose? Mercy!
> 
> I do have a pepper grinder that I throw in pepper corns, garlic powder, sage, rosemary, oregano, sea salt, basil, and paprika.
> 
> I shake it up really well, and use it for seasoning fish and chicken.
> 
> Garlic has to be my favorite!
> 
> Until bacon becomes a spice or herb.....



by the way -- that sounds really good.


----------

